# Pygmy cory + Betta = best water temp?



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm planning to get my 6 Pygmy Cory's tomorrow and was wondering if they're comfortable around the 82 degree mark? I want to make sure neither of them are stressed out by temp.

Thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I keep all of my tanks 78F and they do well. I think 82 might be a tad too high for them.

This may help:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/pygmy-cory/


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I love pygmys. Mine are kept at 74 and love it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't go over 78F with cory, the warmer water temps will shorten thier life spans.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

Just got them in and finished acclimating them! Tank is at a steady 78F. Oh my gosh, they are so damn cute and small!!! The other two are hiding


----------



## Evil Lurks (Jan 19, 2016)

My tank s warmer - 82 degrees and I have 10 pygmies who seem happy, but they rarely shoal.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

For any species temperatures that are too high or too low shorten their life expectancy. 

BettaNard: If they do well you can easily add six more.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> BettaNard: If they do well you can easily add six more.


I'll monitor them for a week and if they're happy and healthy, I might get more :-D they're just so adorable haha.

One question: How do I feed my Pygmys without my betta hogging all the food? I've dropped in some sinking discs and Callisto usually comes in first and hogs the food before the Pygmy's even get to it! :-( I don't want Callisto to get bloated.

And another thing, I've noticed the Pygmy's do this thing where they leave their shoal and swim straight up for air(?) and swim straight back down. Is this normal?


----------



## jenninicole (Dec 24, 2015)

OMG I love them. I really want some, but I'm still collecting everything for my new tank.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm not sure if it's normal for pygmies. But I'm going to say no. If a fish [ not a betta] is gulping air at the surface. Something isn't right. I would do a water test asap to pinpoint the problem.

Edit:i guess it IS normal for them. Not well versed in cories
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Category:Corydoras


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

They're not really gulping for air or gasping, its like they do this little dash to the surface and swim straight back down, it's really quick, like it happens in 1/2 a second. They don't look sick at all. I'm currently at 0 ammonia, 0 nitrates and .5 nitrites

Edit: Just saw your link bettajungle


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That is perfectly normal fish behavior; nothing to worry about. In the tank with Harry and Habrosus Cory and Dwarf Crays I drop in extra Betta pellets or poke food far enough under a plant the Betta can't reach it.

I feed Harry in the same corner and while he's eating I literally throw in some of his pellets and Crab Cuisine so they'll sink. Have you posted a photo of your tank?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Okay I'll try that technique!
Ah yes my tank is here:



You can see a little Pygmy sitting on the rock if you look closely &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely tank! You have plenty of places to drop food. You could throw the pellets or pieces of the algae wafer down in the Anubias instead of in the clear areas. When you throw even Betta pellets will sink.

I have five community tanks and there's no way I can feed each species something different. So I get creative in *where* I feed instead of what.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Gorgeous tank!!! Love all the plants. Do you have soft or hard water?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! I still want to add more plants 

ShadeSlayer: I'm not sure, I don't have the test for it. ATM I only have ammonia, nitrite and nitrate testers. I should get the master test kit soon...
Why do you ask?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a video of my pygmys if anyone's interested!

http://youtu.be/vIvBu-GXfdQ

So darn cute!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The Master Kit doesn't test for hardness. Some stock their tanks based on their water and don't mix hard and soft water fish. I'm not one of them. I was when most fish were wild caught but now that so many are tank bred.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I was wondering because I have very soft water and my corys do fine, but I have been wondering how they do in harder water.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

what light do you have?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply, but the light is the standard light that comes with the Aqua Start 320, it's mounted on the hood/lid. The manual says it's an 11W Dual Spectrum PL Fluorescent light? 7.1k white light. I hope that's good enough for the plants, I've never thought about it but I hope they're getting enough light. 

I might have to look into getting Seachem Flourish (Do I also need Flourish Excel?) as I'm slowing building up a lot of live plants in the tank, and I recently got Crypts and heard they're heavy root feeders so should I also buy some root tabs?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No, you don't need Excel. But, yes, you do need root tabs. I use Osmocote tabs I find for cheap on eBay. Not in to rolling my own. ;-)


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Ohh I've been wanting pygmy cories forever but always thought you needed 10gal for them. I have a 7gal planted tank as well so it's good to know they could be quite happy in there! Keep us updated on how they go (more pictures!!!). I have the same problem when I try to drop food down for my snail, Spooky even goes after fresh cucumber now ahah.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I've had the pygmy's for 4 days now and they are showing no signs of stress, lethargy or sickness! Still have 6 at the moment but Russell reckons I could easily get 6 more if I keep up with water changes/params, which I might do, still keeping an eye on these guys for another week. :-D

I have some photos of their favourite spot to "shoal rest" :lol::lol: 
It's on top of the rock that makes my cave in my tank:







I swear these guys are starting to steal Callisto's spotlight! 

Yeah I've had to switch out wafers for sinking micro pellets, Callisto has a hard time finding them in the dark and the Pygmy's find them easily.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

More cute photos incoming:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Great photos; thank you so much for sharing. You should post them in "Other Fish Photos" in the "Other Fish" section.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Good point, didn't even realise there was a section for that, moving all photos and updates of my pygmy's to this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=7084018#post7084018

Thanks to everyone that helped me in this thread.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aren't there some great photos? I thought people would love to see these little ones. Habrosus look like regular Cory but they stay on the bottom whereas Pygmy and Hastus are more middle tank. They do love resting on leaves. 

If I can get photos of my Habrosus (I have Pygmy and Hastus, too) I'll post some in my journal.


----------

